
SonarLint: Fix Issues Before They Exist - mitefinedailes
https://www.sonarlint.org
======
withinrafael
We tried the Visual Studio integration a year or so ago and it required
downloading data from our SonarQube instance and bound itself to our
solution/projects in unexpected ways. It's on my list of things to retry,
because we really like SonarQube.

------
guiriduro
Sonarqube has been a standard piece of our test pipeline for a long while now.
Makes sense to have it in the editor.

------
ollien
This looks like exactly what I've been looking for. PHPStorm did linting
exactly like a lot of these and often made my life a lot easier, but since
leaving the job where I used it, I've come to miss those little hints when not
using a Jetbrains IDE (I use VSCode at home).

~~~
aba_cz
I've used VSCode with SonarLint for a very long time:
[https://github.com/SonarSource/sonarlint-
vscode](https://github.com/SonarSource/sonarlint-vscode) . It also works with
Java and maybe other languages.

~~~
jwdunne
I can recommend that extension. Hooking it up to our SonarQube instance makes
it easy to propagate rule changes/additions. That then catches violations
earlier, rather than SonarQube failing a CI build. We closed our feedback loop
by several minutes using that and preventing commits/pushes with diffs
containing test failures, min coverage violations and static analysis errors.

